
Empty trucks, falsified records: How changes at the Postal Service brought chaos - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-09-17/louis-dejoy-usps-changes-delays
======
megiddo
I was joking around with my freight broker that I should start a hot shot
operation up.

He responded that in all seriousness, that demand in my state had outstripped
capacity by 2 to 3 times because of increased delivery demands, largely due to
COVID.

I have no idea if DeJoy is making mistakes, but capacity shortages in delivery
are not as simple as "DeJoy is a jerk trying to kill the USPS". A lot of it
has to do with a sharp increase in shipping over the last few months.

~~~
adwi
Yes, which makes political appointee DeJoy’s moves to reduce capacity during:
1) an election cycle, that is dependent on vote-by-mail, whose 2) suppression
just so happens to favor the politician who appointed him, whose 3) job
security hinges upon his reelection, and 4) his non-zero chance of facing
criminal charges for his role in this.

Is there an interpretation of this situation that they were acting in good
faith? Sure, but given the brazen, unchecked corruption of the last 3.5 years,
such an interpretation, to put it mildly, is undeserved.

------
tmaly
>Loading dock managers have falsified records so it appears that trucks are
departing earlier, some mail has been sorted twice, and in at least one case,
a large shipment from Amazon was turned away because facilities had no space
to process it.

I think the problem is bigger than just DeJoy

------
nhumrich
Any metric that becomes a measure, ceases to me a good metric. \- Goodharts
law

